# Adult Add on Main Site



## zanian (Jun 22, 2015)

If you read the main announcement, you all know that there will be porn adds on the main site now.
https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6831187/

Although there some vague promise they will remove the malwares compromised one, we all know that it won't really happen, now will it?
And it even seem that the mature/adult add that ''were supposed to adapt to what you seeing'' don't follow what they promised.
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16902841/ (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16902922/ (NSFW)

*Staff have deleted the screenshot, because it was embarrassing them*


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 22, 2015)

This sounds like it could be...problematic


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 22, 2015)

zanian said:


> *Staff have deleted the screenshot, because it was embarrassing them*



...
You're kidding.


----------



## zanian (Jun 22, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> ...
> You're kidding.



They were present before staff passed, staff looked at them, then they were deleted; not too hard to see what happened, especially when they keep saying that it is not supposed to happen. Some sort of damage control, I suppose.


----------



## Aeveirra509 (Jun 22, 2015)

Why is everyone so mad ? Adult sites need to promote themselves too. Does it really affect your lives THAT much?
users complain too much and hate on admins. It is not easy running FA, so they provide income for the site..


----------



## zanian (Jun 22, 2015)

Aeveirra509 said:


> Why is everyone so mad ? Adult sites need to promote themselves too. Does it really affect your lives THAT much?
> users complain too much and hate on admins. It is not easy running FA, so they provide income for the site..



Because it is not a porn site? 
Because these adds have more chance to have malware and viruses then any other add? 
Because FA present itself as an art site; porn add destroy that image 

I predicted white knighting and I got it


----------



## Zenia (Jun 22, 2015)

zanian said:


> Because it is not a porn site?


If the malware is weeded out and adult ads are only posted on 'adult' rated submissions... I don't see a problem.

I have ads blocked anyway.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 22, 2015)

Aeveirra509 said:


> Why is everyone so mad ? Adult sites need to promote themselves too. Does it really affect your lives THAT much?
> users complain too much and hate on admins. It is not easy running FA, so they provide income for the site..



Does one know about auto download malware and viruses coming from those ads?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2015)

One of the few times where I don't mind age filter.
Even then, it's not hard to just scroll past an ad. It's not like you don't run into porn on the main site anyways.


----------



## funky3000 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ew why would I want to fuck a single mom, I mean nothing against single moms but aren't they erm... _human?_

_Ew. Humans are gross af_

:v


----------



## Kayla (Jun 23, 2015)

Aeveirra509 said:


> Why is everyone so mad ? Adult sites need to promote themselves too. Does it really affect your lives THAT much?
> users complain too much and hate on admins. It is not easy running FA, so they provide income for the site..



If FA was a porn site, administration wouldn't allow minors to actively sign up for it. :V
Also, people have reported to receive malware and viruses from the NSFW ads that are popping up now.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2015)

Zenia said:


> If the malware is weeded out and adult ads are only posted on 'adult' rated submissions... I don't see a problem.


Honestly the last thing I need is an ad for hot MILFs in my area every time I click on a picture. If this were an actual porn site then I wouldn't have a problem with it but this is an art site and having all these unrelated ads kind of take away from the site.

Edit: Also if the ads appear based on whether you're viewing an adult submission, that isn't just limited to porn and so people who view gore and stuff are subject to seeing the ads too. 

I'm just waiting for the site to start offering premium membership as a solution to getting rid of all the ads. I feel it's almost inevitable.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Jun 23, 2015)

Im speechless now... just... F U for ruining something so good in my life.


----------



## Chanur (Jun 23, 2015)

Look, I understand the need to generate revenue but these ads are (IMO) missing the target audience. I really don't think too many furrys are looking for a MILF or for that matter a female in general. (Yes I do know and acknowledge that there are straight furs out there, but it's a little like playing "Where's Waldo?" to find them.)

However, to open my page for the first time today and find an ad for finding a MILF along with an animation of a female stick figure going down on someone pushes the boundaries of good taste. (Sounds hypocritical with a lot of the art in here but please let me explain my reasoning.)

If I want to find something here, I have to make a search for it or have already faved an artist to have it presented to me on my front page. I know what I am getting and why. If we are indeed an art site, why are we now seeing adds for porn sites and F*** me listings?   Is this the sort of thing we can expect now that the buy out is complete?

I suppose I'm kind of comparing this along the lines of Playboy Vs. say Hustler or Hooters Monthly. While the smut is there, it's all about the packaging. Playboy at least has content other then the centerfold that contributes to the content of the magazine. And Playboy's content is tame compared to some of the others.

So I guess what I am asking is this: Are we going to be like the corner newsstand that stocks Playboy along with about 100 other magazines, with other reasons to visit then just the smut, or are we going to be like the tripleXXX rated "Adult" store down the street with the bars on the windows and the mirrored door?

Either way, I'm sure I will continue to visit, just a little saddened at the change.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 23, 2015)

No seriously what the fuck is this?

* FURAFFINITY IS NOT A PORN WEBSITE* it's an *ART* website, as such it shouldn't be getting this, I dont care if they're giving you money out the ass whoever the fuck owns the website now, * WE HAVE MINORS ON THIS WEBSITE!* not to mention, im getting reports that people get these *with the NSFW filter on*

seriously, FUCK whoever thought this was a great idea.

I shit you not, I think a certain digimon has bets on how fucked up he can have the website be before every single person leaves.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that people who look at adult art can handle those ads. My concern is about malware through these ads.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 23, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I'm pretty sure that people who look at adult art can handle those ads. My concern is about malware through these ads.



I put up noscript and adblocker after that stuff started showing up. The ads look...reeeally tacky. xD


----------



## Charrio (Jun 23, 2015)

Shittiest way so far to make cash off the new buy of FA


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2015)

oh well, I mean..IMVU needs to make a profit off of us remember.


----------



## Erethzium (Jun 23, 2015)

>not using an ad blocker
>2015



Draconas said:


> No seriously what the fuck is this?
> 
> * FURAFFINITY IS NOT A PORN WEBSITE* it's an *ART* website, as such it shouldn't be getting this, I dont care if they're giving you money out the ass whoever the fuck owns the website now, * WE HAVE MINORS ON THIS WEBSITE!* not to mention, im getting reports that people get these *with the NSFW filter on*
> 
> ...



"FA isn't a porn site" huh?

You must be new here.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 23, 2015)

Verin Asper said:


> oh well, I mean..IMVU needs to make a profit off of us remember.



There are other ways and not like people aren't buying adspace all over.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2015)

Charrio said:


> There are other ways and not like people aren't buying adspace all over.


They dont care, after all those that work for FA had to include ads into the site design anyway. Its just how things are now, as third party ads are viable than actually dealing with first party ads of artist who want their ads put up but neer takes to long which some folks end up having their ads put up late due to the ads were originally suppose to show up during a specific time period...

IF IMVU hardly cares for their own community why should they care about ours?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 24, 2015)

Charrio said:


> There are other ways and not like people aren't buying adspace all over.



People aren't buying adspace. Because adspace emails don't seem to ever get responded to.



Verin Asper said:


> They dont care, after all those that work for  FA had to include ads into the site design anyway.



No, they really didn't. There is no design gone into it, the ads have just been slapped in wherever possible. Even ignoring ad content, it's turned the visual layout of the site from "could fool casual observer into thinking it's a proper site" into "shitty web-ad clusterfuck that will infect my computer in seconds".


----------



## Zenia (Jun 24, 2015)

I've now seen the ads that have been talked about (my browser has always blocked ads so I didn't see them before) and I have revised my opinion from earlier. Those ads are gross. Especially the ones referring to women as "bitches" and the ones offering to help with extra-marital affairs.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 25, 2015)

Erethzium said:


> "FA isn't a porn site" huh?
> 
> You must be new here.



A site with *some* porn on it doesn't make it a porn website


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 25, 2015)

Draconas said:


> A site with *some* porn on it doesn't make it a porn website



Actually that really depends on the buisness standpoint. Considering as i notice i wonder why there's not as much support on FA and yet i wonder why there's are no actual support from many businesses.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 25, 2015)

Porn sites don't allow all kinds of art, they specialize in porn and nothing else. 100% of their internet traffic is for porn.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 25, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Porn sites don't allow all kinds of art, they specialize in porn and nothing else. 100% of their internet traffic is for porn.



That's sadly not how it works for anyone who uses certain services that don't allow adult content to be hosted. You have to remember this.


----------



## nafasat (Jul 21, 2015)

now days 50% client are generate from these adds because no body now about these sites and people attract easily by these ads.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jul 21, 2015)

nafasat said:


> now days 50% client are generate from these adds because no body now about these sites and people attract easily by these ads.



Oh wow a spammer guy.


----------

